# AOC and PS3 Sound



## Kakatrollman (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello, i have an AOC monitor (24, 144 Hz). and i have been using this for playing on my computer. i simply put the headphones straight into the computer. However, when i was trying to connect to the PS3 via HDMI, i got some very poor sound quality from the monitor. i thought: "Hey, no problem! i will just connect my external speakers!", and so i did. i was playing for about five minutes when i sudden realised that there was no sound. i tried to check the menu on the monitor, to see if i could do anything, but didn't. i proceeded to check the ps3 if it where possible to connect the speakers there, but there wasn't. what can i do? i couldn't find anything on the forums


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Did you change the audio away from HDMI in the PS3? I think once it detects HDMI it wants to use HDMI for the audio as well unless you manually change it to another source.

https://support.us.playstation.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4584/~/hdmi-sound-issues


----------

